# Uber destroys itself



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/108878629136279/posts/2486193751404743/


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

no posts about rest of the year when paxholes get home on dirt cheap base fares?


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

Was it you? DA08 ?


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

clmre said:


> no posts about rest of the year when paxholes get home on dirt cheap base fares?


Its a failed buisness model. Thats the point, 1 night doesn't make up for a year of slavery. People will still crack it and the ones who get burnt will let the world know.


----------



## entitled_pax (Nov 24, 2018)

John smith4321 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/108878629136279/posts/2486193751404743/


How many times are they going to rewrite this stupid article?

If taxi supply met paxhole demand on NYE there wouldn't be a surge.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

John smith4321 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/108878629136279/posts/2486193751404743/


So much entitled facebook aholes on there.
They expect people to miss family, friends, celebrations, and eagerly take them for $20 trips?
I say all trips from 8pm - 4am NY should be minimum of $100 booking fee.
Don't like it - get your entitled ass walking, train, scooter, or don't drink and drive.
Pathetic, the entitled aholes in this once great land.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

U8er said:


> Was it you? DA08 ?


Unfortunately no . .. Wish it was me


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

That was a pretty standard rate going 4x to 4.9x NYE 

DA08 doesnt do nights.

Unfortunately for me all my 4x plus surges were under 10km.
Disappointed in myself I did not get myself $200 fare single trip 
meanwhile other ants probably cleaned up 2 grand 

Heard one passenger got stung $350 from CBD to rockingham and he was whining about it in the morning when he was awake. He said that an ounce gone that I won't be having this week. Jelly AF over some ants getting the cream jobs.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

John smith4321 said:


> Its a failed buisness model. Thats the point, 1 night doesn't make up for a year of slavery


true point, i had a few paxholes after midnight complain the entire trip richmond to eltham about the 1.8 surge... honest to god, i said it up front 'wtf do you expect lol...its new years' eve, pax everywhere needing rides, drivers taking time away from families to help you, just want to get home for the price of a bus ticket?! more than happy to pull over and let u gtfo, plenty of rides at same surge around the corner'... my rating went down but who gives a toss... anyway, a strong culture of self entitlement combined with addiction to discounted fares breeds a certain type of base ants that stick around...


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

John smith4321 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/108878629136279/posts/2486193751404743/


Of course a taxi driver will post this... Loooolllll


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

clmre said:


> no posts about rest of the year when paxholes get home on dirt cheap base fares?


Spot on mate.These asses expect uber drivers to work for nothing.



U8er said:


> Was it you? DA08 ?


Maybe fields


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

entitled_pax said:


> How many times are they going to rewrite this stupid article?
> 
> If taxi supply met paxhole demand on NYE there wouldn't be a surge.


The funny thing is, it did


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Apollo said:


> Spot on mate.These asses expect uber drivers to work for nothing.
> 
> Maybe fields


UD do work for nothing mate.


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

Apollo said:


> Maybe fields


I think he was doing POO on NYE.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

U8er said:


> I think he was doing POO on NYE.


i saw few desperate ants grab base pool pings i rejected next to me...should the desperado waited another 5 min could have got the trip at a 1.8+ surge...how can anyone respect ants who lack any self respect themselves?!


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

U8er said:


> I think he was doing POO on NYE.


Lol.He's taken pool like a duck taking to water.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Apollo said:


> Lol.He's taken pool like a duck taking to water.


i hate ducks in my pool. they are such messy creatures


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Apollo said:


> Lol.He's taken pool like a duck taking to water.


lol, where is the uber kiss my rear button


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> i hate ducks in my pool. they are such messy creatures


But a beautiful bird to eat,i hear.



clmre said:


> lol, where is the uber kiss my rear button


Got the same rubbish.If you want me to reach my goals Uber then up the driver rates,you 10 headed muppets.


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

clmre said:


> true point, i had a few paxholes after midnight complain the entire trip richmond to eltham about the 1.8 surge... honest to god, i said it up front 'wtf do you expect lol...its new years' eve, pax everywhere needing rides, drivers taking time away from families to help you, just want to get home for the price of a bus ticket?! more than happy to pull over and let u gtfo, plenty of rides at same surge around the corner'... my rating went down but who gives a toss... anyway, a strong culture of self entitlement combined with addiction to discounted fares breeds a certain type of base ants that stick around...


2 weeks or so ago, I was in Richmond and got a job right next to me while on swan street. Trip was about 1km long to a house. Base rates of course.

A couple of ladies jumped in and talked amongst themselves. Heard one of them complaining to the other about having to pay $8.60 for such a short trip.

Makes we wonder why these people don't just walk the short distance and save themselves $8.60 if they think it's too much to pay.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

The Source said:


> 2 weeks or so ago, I was in Richmond and got a job right next to me while on swan street. Trip was about 1km long to a house. Base rates of course.
> 
> A couple of ladies jumped in and talked amongst themselves. Heard one of them complaining to the other about having to pay $8.60 for such a short trip.
> 
> Makes we wonder why these people don't just walk the short distance and save themselves $8.60 if they think it's too much to pay.


Lazy/entitled comes to mind.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

walking is so 20th century. no one does that anymore come on! It biking or rideshare.
in a few years time some people may even forget how to walk as it getting so out of fashion


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> walking is so 20th century. no one does that anymore come on! It biking or rideshare.
> in a few years time some people may even forget how to walk as it getting so out of fashion


Lol.Maybe you're right.However you cannot beat a nice brisk walk.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Apollo said:


> Lol.Maybe you're right.However you cannot beat a nice brisk walk.


Spoken like a true BMW driver


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

Apollo said:


> Lazy/entitled comes to mind.


These people are so lazy they remind me of that dude from toy story who owns the toy store and complains about having to drive 'all the way' to work on a Saturday even though he lives across the road from where he works.

That movie came out 20 years ago so back then it was funny because people never used to be that lazy. Nowadays it's sad when you realise how lazy and entitled people have become.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Spoken like a true BMW driver


Apollo with his BMW connecting


----------



## entitled_pax (Nov 24, 2018)

John smith4321 said:


> The funny thing is, it did


You're suggesting that taxis were available, yet people were paying high Uber surge?
I must be misunderstanding you.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

entitled_pax said:


> You're suggesting that taxis were available, yet people were paying high Uber surge?
> I must be misunderstanding you.


Dw he's a disgruntled taxi driver... .Loooolllll


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

DA08 said:


> Dw he's a disgruntled taxi driver... .Loooolllll


taxi owner* he got no time to drive mate.
actual taxi drivers got no time to be online


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> taxi owner* he got no time to drive mate.
> actual taxi drivers got no time to be online


My bad.. Disgruntled taxi owner.. Loooolllll hahahah


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

DA08 said:


> My bad.. Disgruntled taxi owner.. Loooolllll hahahah


u be disgruntle too if you paid three hundred thousand dollars for a plate that worth nothing now  It like getting married and divorced but minus the wife. life goes on and time to change with new industry 

Then again I've lost a similar amount of money on ladies having a good time over half a decade


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> u be disgruntle too if you paid three hundred thousand dollars for a plate that worth nothing now


Yeh... Maybe . But jokes aside ... They would've 3 times that amount by the time uber came in. .


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

DA08 said:


> Yeh... Maybe . But jokes aside ... They would've 3 times that amount by the time uber came in. .


If they spent every single dollar they made and thought the good times were forever and didn't put any of that money away.. They'll probably be like any other Rideshare driver now.

Some were smart like Apollo getting out at the right time and cashing in on his millions  by buying a house and other things. Others on the other hand got little but the clothes on their back and a mountain of credit debt that they are drowning in. How? They lived beyond their means and bought multiple plates with bank secured finances that they leverage up to the hilt on their properties.

They got to keep on grinding away when they should of been planning their world cruise or retirement plans but now forced to work another two decades  Either that or the bank swoops in and their out on the street homeless. The only saving grace they have is that court case which probably is going to take the next two decades before it actually even goes to trail  then another half century before the trail completes.

I looked into long complicated trail and can be multiple decades long... The world longest trail you might wonder? That right... 57 years.  I guess if they win. They might be dead but their grand children will get the money but 50 years later? Three hundred thousand dollars be like a thousand dollars or something due to inflation 

"Myra Clark Gaines (c. June 30, 1804 - January 9, 1885) was an American socialite and plaintiff in thelongest-running lawsuit in the history of the United States court system. From 1834 to 1891, Gaines was at the center of a legal battle to recognize ..."


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

What a shame YVR doesn’t operate Aus-wide.
There’d be plenty of Mr Edwards looking for an UberC deal on NYE.


----------



## MickeyMantleLegend (Jun 6, 2018)

John smith4321 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/108878629136279/posts/2486193751404743/


I've said it before. The Taxi's need to get a better PR hack. You're not very good at it.


----------



## entitled_pax (Nov 24, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> u be disgruntle too if you paid three hundred thousand dollars for a plate that worth nothing now


I certainly would! The way the government has acted is despicable.
but...the writing has been on the wall for ages, technology has disrupted plenty of industries in a similar way.

I've always thought the taxi plate compensation should be case by case. 
Take what the owner paid for the plate, apply some rate of return from the time it was purchased (CPI plus a margin), and that's the compensation.


----------



## Kick poor Ant in guts (Jul 10, 2018)

John smith4321 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/108878629136279/posts/2486193751404743/


So much corn and none around me


----------



## Tom20 (Dec 31, 2018)

Yes pax can take public transport bus, train if too expensive even in Sydney where trains were extra late


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Apollo said:


> Spot on mate.These asses expect uber drivers to work for nothing.
> 
> Maybe fields


Definitely not me. I got the shits after 5 jobs in a row of screaming teenagers all going to exactly the areas I wanted to avoid.

Decided I didn't need the money that much to put up with a sixth car trip full of screaming teenagers and went home early. Looks like its beans on toast for the next three weeks at the Fields household.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

fields said:


> Definitely not me. I got the shits after 5 jobs in a row of screaming teenagers all going to exactly the areas I wanted to avoid.
> 
> Decided I didn't need the money that much to put up with a sixth car trip full of screaming teenagers and went home early. Looks like its beans on toast for the next three weeks at the Fields household.


Lol.Your place with those baked beans consumed reminds me of a nuclear reactor.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Apollo said:


> Lol.Your place with those baked beans consumed reminds me of a nuclear reactor.


at least their not on boxes of noodles and rice yet 
a 20 kilo bag of rice is enough to feed the family for a couple of weeks and pretty cheap.
1 dollar per day max and can live pretty long time on rice.
You know field really loves his family when he forks out the extra couple of dollars he doesn't really need to for bread and beans.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> at least their not on boxes of noodles and rice yet
> a 20 kilo bag of rice is enough to feed the family for a couple of weeks and pretty cheap.
> 1 dollar per day max and can live pretty long time on rice.


I like rice.I am going to have rice with tuna and fresh tomatoes from my garden.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Apollo said:


> I like rice.I am going to have rice with tuna and fresh tomatoes from my garden.


hydroponic garden? 
You doing well mate. 

Yeah was raised on rice and a bit of scrap meat for 15 years.


----------



## Tom20 (Dec 31, 2018)

fields said:


> Definitely not me. I got the shits after 5 jobs in a row of screaming teenagers all going to exactly the areas I wanted to avoid.
> 
> Decided I didn't need the money that much to put up with a sixth car trip full of screaming teenagers and went home early. Looks like its beans on toast for the next three weeks at the Fields household.


I wish we could have swapped then, just one drunk person that liked plsying music loud, $20 tip and was from east brisbane to logan. Then brpwns plains next trip to springfield lakes 1.8x, nice guy that finished work, then to ipswich and a few jobs before 3.3x at 12.38am


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> 1 dollar per day max and can live pretty long time on rice.


Are you saying "Rice live you long time"? - Sounds a bit familiar.
joffie might know.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> hydroponic garden?
> You doing well mate.
> 
> Yeah was raised on rice and a bit of scrap meat for 15 years.


Just normal planting mate.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> If they spent every single dollar they made and thought the good times were forever and didn't put any of that money away.. They'll probably be like any other Rideshare driver now.
> 
> Some were smart like Apollo getting out at the right time and cashing in on his millions  by buying a house and other things. Others on the other hand got little but the clothes on their back and a mountain of credit debt that they are drowning in.





entitled_pax said:


> I certainly would! The way the government has acted is despicable.
> but...the writing has been on the wall for ages, technology has disrupted plenty of industries in a similar way.
> 
> I've always thought the taxi plate compensation should be case by case.
> Take what the owner paid for the plate, apply some rate of return from the time it was purchased (CPI plus a margin), and that's the compensation.


They made the money at least 3x over... Unless you bought taxi plates 2-4 yrs before uber came in shouldn't be any compensation ...


----------



## Rafael_00 (Apr 26, 2017)

Apollo said:


> Spot on mate.These asses expect uber drivers to work for nothing.
> 
> Maybe fields


Do you work for nothing


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

Rafael_00 said:


> Do you work for nothing


Hey Raf how about a photo of your handsome self.


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

entitled_pax said:


> You're suggesting that taxis were available, yet people were paying high Uber surge?
> I must be misunderstanding you.


There may have or haven't been. The fact is, there are a declining number of clueless people who fall for the uber hype and mistakingly pay a ridiculous surge everytime this happens. Uber will self destruct and the drivers still slaving will be left with nothing.



Immoralized said:


> taxi owner* he got no time to drive mate.
> actual taxi drivers got no time to be online


Never owned a plate, always went 50/50 with a bloke who leased a plate. Tried uber and saw the scam within a week. Glad the license plates fell in price. Can run a cab with barely any costs. Always easy to update the forum between trips.


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

BuckleUp said:


> I say all trips from 8pm - 4am NY should be minimum of $100 booking fee.


Technically, the booking fee is transparent to us. It doesn't make any difference whether it is 55c or $1,000. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

John smith4321 said:


> There may have or haven't been. The fact is, there are a declining number of clueless people who fall for the uber hype and mistakingly pay a ridiculous surge everytime this happens. Uber will self destruct and the drivers still slaving will be left with nothing.
> 
> Never owned a plate, always went 50/50 with a bloke who leased a plate. Tried uber and saw the scam within a week. Glad the license plates fell in price. Can run a cab with barely any costs. Always easy to update the forum between trips.


I'm pleased that uber did come into australia and smashed up taxi prices because i always did want to run cars but was never willing to pay three hundred thousand dollars for the privilege of running cars. Without Uber muscling in I wouldn't of been able to sit on my a$$ and run cars myself at a much more discounted rate 

The most amount of work I do in any given days is finding experience drivers filling in spots and just filled one in his actually doing taxi but going on holidays in a few weeks needing a car for under a month before taking off on holidays. I should ask him why not stick with taxi but already know the reason why he wants to do less hours without shift work before gearing to fly out or his quitting taxi moving into rideshare whatever idc i just want my cut.

Love to hustle and seem like drivers love to hustle too. I love experience taxi and rideshare drivers they know when to pay rent on time  Never have to chase them for $$.


----------



## Stavy (Nov 17, 2017)

John smith4321 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/108878629136279/posts/2486193751404743/


 no worries John smith4321 
lets go back to the old days where people would be queuing on the city ranks and waiting for a taxi to turn up for ages or ringing from home and waiting forever cause all they know is first available, shall we???
i think people are pretty happy with UBER but there will always be cheapskates and morons!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

U8er said:


> Technically, the booking fee is transparent to us. It doesn't make any difference whether it is *53c* or *$999.98. *Just my $0.02.


FIFY.
You've now got your 2 cents worth.


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> FIFY.
> You've now got your 2 cents worth.


Thanks mate! Happy New Year!!! Lol


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BuckleUp said:


> So much entitled facebook aholes on there.
> They expect people to miss family, friends, celebrations, and eagerly take them for $20 trips?
> I say all trips from 8pm - 4am NY should be minimum of $100 booking fee.
> Don't like it - get your entitled ass walking, train, scooter, or don't drink and drive.
> Pathetic, the entitled aholes in this once great land.


I like your idea, except for the booking fee, Uber keeps all booking fees.



The Source said:


> 2 weeks or so ago, I was in Richmond and got a job right next to me while on swan street. Trip was about 1km long to a house. Base rates of course.
> 
> A couple of ladies jumped in and talked amongst themselves. Heard one of them complaining to the other about having to pay $8.60 for such a short trip.
> 
> Makes we wonder why these people don't just walk the short distance and save themselves $8.60 if they think it's too much to pay.


Were they blondes, if so they would have gotten lost.


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

Stavy said:


> no worries John smith4321
> lets go back to the old days where people would be queuing on the city ranks and waiting for a taxi to turn up for ages or ringing from home and waiting forever cause all they know is first available, shall we???
> i think people are pretty happy with UBER but there will always be cheapskates and morons!


You really do believe alot of BS mate. There was a cap on licenses. An over the top cap which was the problem and unaffordable entry to market. Drivers made a decent living. Only thing customers like is the price with uber x.Gocatch was extremely busy before uber arrived, which means the cab industry wouldve reformed without uber.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Ola pax are tighter than ducks arse in thunder storm!


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Ola pax are tighter than ducks arse in thunder storm!


Is that speaking from personal experience? There are special forums on the dark web where you can pursue your duck bunghole interests.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

John smith4321 said:


> You really do believe alot of BS mate. There was a cap on licenses. An over the top cap which was the problem and unaffordable entry to market. Drivers made a decent living. Only thing customers like is the price with uber x.Gocatch was extremely busy before uber arrived, which means the cab industry wouldve reformed without uber.


The muppets, the "old days" experts are really clueles... don't they realise that the TOTAL overheads running a cab these days are LESS than 25 % commission they bend over for


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

They always have the choice of staying home drinking in the comfort of their living room..

Like me..


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Cheaper then a DUI.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mole said:


> Cheaper then a DUI.


Lot's of advantages,

I can get a 6 pack and an entire jar of nuts for less than the cost of 3 beers with zero uber/taxi rid home, plus i don't have to stop at 2:00 am.


----------

